# Inca Ruins



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking to do an Incan (or Mayan/Aztec/etc) type of ruins/pyramid/ater looking setup this year.

Besides finding lots of TIKI related decorations, any ideas on how to find cost-effective decor to use in this display?

I can handle the mechanics and design aspects pretty good each year, but have zip skill in the artistic department to morph or create original items.

Stuff like what is shown here:

http://www.automaticfreeweb.com/c1/index.cfm?shop=AZTECSTORE


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

get a hold of halloween zombie he is doing an egyptian theme. maybe he canhelp you out
here is his post
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10831


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

For my 8th grade dance we had a sort of jungle ruins type theme. I made this. it may be cheesy and completely not what you're looking for. It was just made out of boxes and a bit of Styrofoam. and i'm pretty sure this would be easy to adapt such as what your looking for.
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g103/hauntedhoilday/artpic001.jpg


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Lots & Lots of Camo


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Get a bunch of gaudy costume jewelry and fake gems and decorate some skulls like beelce did. I voted for that one in the contest... I thought it looked way cool and you don't often see something like that.

And don't forget the sitting mummies... the South and Central American people wrapped mummies in sort of a squatting/fetal sort of position, instead of fully recumbent like the Egyptians. They looked like wrapped urns or short fat bowling pins. I think it looks a little creepier than the other kind. I imagine you could do several of them up pretty cheap.

And don't forget the stone altar and the human sacrifice!

Oh, and for music, Virgil's "Manic Terror Trax" vol. 1 and 2 have some soundscapes that would work pretty well with that theme.


----------

